

Sir Clive Sinclair: "I don't use a computer at all" - zephyrfalcon
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/feb/28/clive-sinclair-interview-simon-garfield

======
mark_l_watson
I bought a Sinclair ZX80 30 years ago - I thought about writing a commercial
game app for it but I got busy on other things. Compared to the Apple II (I
had serial number 71 of the original Apple II model line), the ZX80 was a big
disappointment.

~~~
zephyrfalcon
I have been looking into the Apple II and IIe recently, for various reasons,
and I get the impression that these computers were way ahead of their time, at
least compared to the other "home computers" back then. They sure seem more
powerful than the (very successful) Commodore 64; better BASIC, powerful other
programming languages available, extension cards, disk operating system with
subdirectories (unusual for the time), etc.

